# Found the gun I want :)



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Spent the weekend in corpus with my family and my older brother has a few handguns and shotguns and he and I were out shooting all day saturday and I loved his 38 special revolver.
Being a girl I have been curious as to which one would be best for me and I really enjoyed this one!  (Dont like to much of a kick or one that makes me go deaf for a while)

Anyone have any other opinions Id love to hear them!

Thanks!


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Make and model?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Carry that S&W .38 spec airweight hammerless myself..

Good choice...for me or YOU....

Kick and noise ain't too bad


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Try the Taurus 85ultralight , I think they make it in a hammerless model now. It is rated for + P loads.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Carry that S&W .38 spec airweight hammerless myself..
> 
> Good choice...for me or YOU....
> 
> Kick and noise ain't too bad


As always, Mr. Jim is right on the money. This is the perfect conceal carry. My daughters carry them. Can't beat S&W for a revolver and the .38 special can be loaded up or down to meet the recoil tolerance of the shooter. From plain old 38 wadcutters to the hot +P ammo. The hammerless just completes the package and prevents any hang-ups from the concealed to the ready position.

I highly recommend the pistol that Tortuga posted. Reasonably priced also.

The only way to get a better pistol would be to go with the S&W model 340 AirLite. They come chambered in .357 magnum but will shoot any .38 special ammo. They weigh only 11.4 ozs. I have this pistol.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

coogerpop said:


> Try the Taurus 85ultralight , I think they make it in a hammerless model now. It is rated for + P loads.


Dang good call thats the exact gun I was shooting but It did have the hammer.
I like the hammer on them.
Great Gun!


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Excellent choice, another one you might look at is the 327 Federal Mag. Low recoil and plenty of power with the +P loads.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

prarie dog said:


> Excellent choice, another one you might look at is the 327 Federal Mag. Low recoil and plenty of power with the +P loads.


I will check it out!
thanks for your help!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I like the hammerless cuz I can just drop it in my right front pants pocket...no messing with holsters. Not heavy enough to pull on my pants..and no chance of getting the hammer caught up in my pocket or on a holster strap pulling it out (God Forbid).. same reasoning with a lady's purse. God knows what all is in there (LOL) and it won't get caught up in her knitting or what all...

Got mine from Gordon here on 2cool..Black Gold Guns ...I think is the name of his store....and mebbe his site...


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> I like the hammerless cuz I can just drop it in my right front pants pocket...no messing with holsters. Not heavy enough to pull on my pants..and no chance of getting the hammer caught up in my pocket or on a holster strap pulling it out (God Forbid).. same reasoning with a lady's purse. God knows what all is in there (LOL) and it won't get caught up in her knitting or what all...
> 
> Got mine from Gordon here on 2cool..Black Gold Guns ...I think is the name of his store....and mebbe his site...


Good Point!
Great I will see if hes got anymore!
My brother got that one from academy its listed online at 299


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> I like the hammerless cuz I can just drop it in my right front pants pocket...no messing with holsters. Not heavy enough to pull on my pants..and no chance of getting the hammer caught up in my pocket or on a holster strap pulling it out (God Forbid).. same reasoning with a lady's purse. God knows what all is in there (LOL) and it won't get caught up in her knitting or what all...
> 
> Got mine from Gordon here on 2cool..Black Gold Guns ...I think is the name of his store....and mebbe his site...


With all due respect, Mr. Tortuga, I believe that any gun (especially one without a thumb safety) should not be in a pocket or a purse without a holster that covers the trigger. There are too many things in a pocket or purse (keys, pocket knife, lipstick...) that could get caught in a trigger that would result in a negligent discharge. They make some real comfortable holsters that are designed for pocket carry (Sticky, Remora...)


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

"one that makes me go deaf for a while"

For the sake of everyone who would like to have a conversation with you later in life, always use hearing protection. Ear plugs are cheap, muffs aren't much more, and the electronic muffs are just about unbelievable in what they can do and don't cost much more. Your family will thank you a few years down the road for not having to speak up so loud and repeat everything several times so you can hear them. Hearing damage does not heal.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

glenbo said:


> "one that makes me go deaf for a while"
> 
> For the sake of everyone who would like to have a conversation with you later in life, always use hearing protection. Ear plugs are cheap, muffs aren't much more, and the electronic muffs are just about unbelievable in what they can do and don't cost much more. Your family will thank you a few years down the road for not having to speak up so loud and repeat everything several times so you can hear them. Hearing damage does not heal.


It was a joke lol I meant the ringing not literally going to make me go deaf.
Thanks for your concern though


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

JLC52315 said:


> It was a joke lol I meant the ringing not literally going to make me go deaf.
> Thanks for your concern though


Repeated exposure to the "ringing" and your going to need hearing aids.

Ask me how I know, I'm not 50 and have to wear to them due to constant exposure. Save your ears young lady you do not get a replacement set.

John


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Carry that S&W .38 spec airweight hammerless myself..
> 
> Good choice...for me or YOU....
> 
> Kick and noise ain't too bad


I don't know that there's any such thing as a "hammerless" revolver from Smith: that's a 638 if I'm not mistaken, a "shrouded hammer" model. You can also get basically the same frame gun in a 642 with an "internal hammer", which has a much less "pronounced" hump on the back strap of the gun: I for one think it's a little less obtrusive.. My personal opinion, of course. They're both great revolvers.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> With all due respect, Mr. Tortuga, I believe that any gun (especially one without a thumb safety) should not be in a pocket or a purse without a holster that covers the trigger. There are too many things in a pocket or purse (keys, pocket knife, lipstick...) that could get caught in a trigger that would result in a negligent discharge. They make some real comfortable holsters that are designed for pocket carry (Sticky, Remora...)


Nah that revolver is safe without being in a holster in one's pocket.

TH


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> I like the hammerless cuz I can just drop it in my right front pants pocket...no messing with holsters. Not heavy enough to pull on my pants..and no chance of getting the hammer caught up in my pocket or on a holster strap pulling it out (God Forbid).. same reasoning with a lady's purse. God knows what all is in there (LOL) and it won't get caught up in her knitting or what all...
> 
> Got mine from Gordon here on 2cool..Black Gold Guns ...I think is the name of his store....and mebbe his site...


I carry mine in my front pocket also. But there is nothing else in that pocket. No keys or pocket knife, nothing. I also have no intention of trying to draw it really fast. More of a slide my hand in my pocket and grip the pistol when I feel the need.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Ruger LCR would be another choice, too.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

My fear of "pocket carry" on a revolver is more just worry that some pocket lint or something will get jammed into the cylinder, or even up in one of the chambers.. Of course, that doesn't keep me from doing it from time to time. Normally I'll use an autoloader for the purpose: skinnier gun than a 6-shot revolver, and only one significant "hole" to worry about stuff falling into...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"dwilliams35* 
"Aspiring professional pot-stirrer."

.....and you do it very well...:rotfl:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> *"dwilliams35*
> "Aspiring professional pot-stirrer."
> 
> .....and you do it very well...:rotfl:


 Somebody's gotta keep this place hoppin'....


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dont know if it was said in the thread, I didnt read the whole thing. However, i saw the OPs comment about liking the hammer. Hammerless is the way to go though. Most ladies carry a purse, and a hammerhead revolver in a purse is the ideal setup. It can be fired from within a purse, and not get hung up. If you were to carry it in a purse, you can keep your hand on it while walking to the car, and if needed it will fire every time you pull the trigger. 

The 38 special is a good choice, and I would highly suggest sticking with the hammerless model. Just my .02.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Wife has a S&W 442.....great Ladies gun, no hammer to get caught on things in a purse.


----------

